# eating disorder



## scarlet (Jun 12, 2007)

has any out there had a eating disoreder


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Scarlet --There are discussions about this in the following thread --http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=88132http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=88128


----------



## 15920 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi scarlett, do you have an eating disorder? My daughter who is 14 has one. My suggestion get help you feel so much better when you do? She would also say the same thing.


----------

